# Maxi Blue ... for TerryO



## Redfoot NERD (Aug 9, 2010)

That's what I like to call her! And TerryO agrees that she is beautiful.

Maxi is a short-haired "Blue Creme"(?) with no tail - not a Manx(?). I've been told she is a breed that has a 'stub' of a tail instead of no tail at the end of the spine like the Manx.

Who knows about the breed she is?

She likes to sleep in the sun as it comes in the front door -







And their eyes get 'big' when a lot of light hits them.. don't they?






Isn't she beautiful?

Terry K


----------



## terryo (Aug 9, 2010)

Yes, she is beautiful, and my favorite of all your cats. I love her short, thick coat too.


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Aug 9, 2010)

That face is awesome! She's got Mona Lisa's smile!


----------



## Isa (Aug 10, 2010)

She is beautiful  I love her eyes!


----------

